# SnakeHead with Piranhas.



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I found this cool picture on google of a snakehead that is in the same tank as piranhas.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice pic though


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Oooh, I wonder how long until pandemonium broke out.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I think those pictures were his, but he said found in order to avoid flaming.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think that's an idiotic accusation and you shouldn't troll the boards like that.

It's a nice set up, but I doubt those fish can be really called "compatible"


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I think that's an idiotic accusation and you shouldn't troll the boards like that.
> It's a nice set up, but I doubt those fish can be really called "compatible"
> [snapback]864605[/snapback]​


and to think i voted for you as MOTM


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

yes don't be a hater. nice tank.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I think that's an idiotic accusation and you shouldn't troll the boards like that.
> 
> [snapback]864605[/snapback]​


smile. jesus loves you.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

frankyo said:


> yes don't be a hater. nice tank.
> [snapback]864625[/snapback]​


I don't see how i was hating, but okay sorry.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

post a link to the google search then.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Roger said:


> and to think i voted for you as MOTM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I do? There's no reason to try and start an argument with him and there's nothing to support your accusing him of doing something like that considering the snakehead doesn't look like his, the tank doesn't look like his, and the piranhas don't match the piranhas he has in his signature. I wasn't trying to insult you, I just don't think there's a need to try and start another argument everytime a snakehead thread is mentioned.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> What did I do? There's no reason to try and start an argument with him and there's nothing to support your accusing him of doing something like that considering the snakehead doesn't look like his, the tank doesn't look like his, and the piranhas don't match the piranhas he has in his signature. I wasn't trying to insult you, I just don't think there's a need to try and start another argument everytime a snakehead thread is mentioned.
> [snapback]864646[/snapback]​


well its looked an out-dated sig, but i never seen his tank or anything, but im sorry. i hope we can still be good friends?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or what, but I'm not going to hold anything against you dude, it's fine man.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ahahaha


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

are you two on the rag like maybe you should like go change it or something.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

roger, what are u doin?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

what am i doing, i don't understand why you would ask this question


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

you should stop pretending to be mod.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

syd said:


> you should stop pretending to be mod.
> [snapback]864953[/snapback]​












and find some better full tank pics
but that tank looks good


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

man, why is it every time i say something, only bad things happen. im just trying to be a productive menber of this board.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :laugh:
> 
> and find some better full tank pics
> but that tank looks good
> [snapback]864961[/snapback]​


WOOT! the Death man alwayz comes through


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that wont last. i dont think. and wasnt winsors sh a redline?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

WTF im totally lost in this thread.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^^^^^

Same here


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Snakehead will most likely be lunch someday. Oh well, not my hard earned money. Nice lookin micropeltes.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Same here
> [snapback]865423[/snapback]​










Cool cuz I thought I was alone


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Snakehead will most likely be lunch someday. Oh well, not my hard earned money. Nice lookin micropeltes.
> [snapback]865431[/snapback]​


I would say that it is the other way around. That SH will grow fast en big so eventually the piranha's will become dinner. If it was a huge shoal of piranha's it was a whole other matter.

Edit: Btw: that SH looks great :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome Set up.

My brother, Had a small snakehead, Probally had like 
3-4 inches on his P's (3-4 inches) It lasted like a week, And he woke up one morninG, and it was gone.


----------

